# My dads Hawks



## lurcher-lass (Oct 10, 2008)

Thought a show some pics of my fathers hawks

First we have his Harris Hawks

Breezer









Blade









Molly









His old Sparrow Hawk

Bo as a chick

















Also his old Barn Owl

Misty









Hope you all ike the pics


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

They are truely stunning birds


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

stunning your dad is priviledged to share space with such awsome birds


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Lovely birds and the owl is fab.


----------



## lurcher-lass (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, they are truly stunning birds


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

We have 2 harris hawks 1 barn owl 1 european egale owl one lanner falcon and one bengal eagle owl they are lovley birds aren't they!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful birds and lovely to see them so close.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

fantastic pictures!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

awsome pictures! wow, just loved them all!


----------

